# New Lady here!



## ms21vegas (May 3, 2004)

Hey there My name is Shana! I'm very new here! Let's give ya'll heads up who I am & what I'm doing here!
 I'm 5'2", caucasian, 143lbs. It all started when I had this boyfriend. Let's just say he feed me well. Well as in Jack N the Box..anything I wanted anytime. I ate like a pig.  !!!  Then let's just say it wasent working out & I'm not with him anymore! I gained 30lbs when I was with him over a a year 1/2. I blew up!  After we broke up I joined 24hrs Fitness around 12/03 & I've been going ever since. I love working out!!! I love the fealing of soreness the next day! But....I'm still not happy! I want to loose more body fat & still tone up!
          I love learning about the body & ways to benefit yourself. I'm looking forward to meeting tons of new men/women here!


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2004)

ms21vegas welcome to IM!


----------



## ms21vegas (May 3, 2004)

Thank You Robert!


----------



## Witmaster (May 3, 2004)

Greets to you Shana (aka ms21vegas)!!

I too am new to this forum.  I've recently taken up weightlifting as a passion as well as a lifestyle change.  Being stationed in Afghanistan I have little else to do when I'm not hunting terrorists.

Anyhow,  Welcome to the forums and best of luck in your weight loss.  Remember, consistancy is the key.  DON'T QUIT!!  Continue to burn more calories than your take in and I assure you  that in time you will see the results you are seeking.

Cheers!

Wit


----------



## ms21vegas (May 3, 2004)

Welcome to you too Witmaster! I will continue w/my workout. I have already hit my platue & I'm working on getting over it! Good luck to you & your weightlifting!!! I take it you in the force???
Shana


----------



## Witmaster (May 3, 2004)

Yes, I am in the Army and am stationed over here in the armpit of the world.  Actually, it's not as bad as it could be.  In fact, I've been deployed into much worse situations so I really shouldn't complain.

One blessing is we have an outstanding gym here!  I've always been in "good shape" so-to-speak.  Previously, my excersize routine consisted of a lot of cardio (running) and endurance training.  Seeing as I now have an abundance of equipment and time on my hands, I've transitioned into heavy resistance training.  I must say I do love the change.

Anyhow, enough of my rambelings...

Cheers to you my freind,

Wit


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------



## ms21vegas (May 4, 2004)

Hi there PreMier & Thank You!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 4, 2004)

Welcome to IM!! Good Luck!


----------



## ms21vegas (May 4, 2004)

Thank you ncgirl21!!! I like your quote!


----------



## ms21vegas (May 4, 2004)

can anyone tell me how ya'll get pictures? I tried & it didn't work. I think I'm doing it wrong?


----------



## Riverdragon (May 4, 2004)

I think you have to be an elite member to post pics but I'm not sure. If that's not the problem then tell us what is happening and we will try to help. Welcome to the board. This board is the most informative board I have ever visited.


----------



## ms21vegas (May 4, 2004)

Thank You & aint that the truth!!!! I saw other new members like me who had a picture, so who knows?


----------



## ms21vegas (May 4, 2004)

How did you get your's?


----------



## Riverdragon (May 4, 2004)

If you are talking about the little avatar to the left, well you just simply upload that when you edit your profile. It has be a faily small picture to begin with.


----------



## ms21vegas (May 4, 2004)

I'LL HAVE TO TRY IT


----------



## ms21vegas (May 4, 2004)

OH well...i have no clue where to look for pictures!!!


----------



## Riverdragon (May 4, 2004)

go to google.com and type in whatever kind of pictures you are interested in and click on the images tab. Then you can copy a picture to your computer by right clicking on it.


----------



## ms21vegas (May 4, 2004)

u know WHAT FORGET it.


----------



## Mr.Attitude (May 4, 2004)

Hi and welcome


----------



## ms21vegas (May 4, 2004)

THANK YOU, MR.ATTITUDE


----------

